# Please Id what is going on???



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys

Recently there is a blue green algae blowout in my tank,
I noticed one of my lal cheng is staying at the water surface all the time,
after feeding them with market shrimp and erythromycin for the algae problem.
Other 4 lal cheng is very active and still eating well.. wondering what is going on? and what could have caused this?
what can i do to cure this little guy? I just did 50% water change and added conditioner with salt.
Ph: 7
nitrate:0
nitrite:0
Amonia:0


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

What is your KH and GH at?


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

is there chance the fish is suffering from constipation?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe. Try stop feeding for a few days, also epsom salt will help, keep the light off.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's hard to tell if that's an open wound or if the gill is bright red?? What's the temperature? How often are you feeding?


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Temp is at 21-24
and i feed them once every 2 days


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now my sp. assam tank is at 22C so your temp is good. I only feed once a week. In the colder seasons they require very little food and their metabolism slows greatly. I do feed prawn and krill occasionally, but I feed mostly bugs stuffed with carrots and spinach. I've heard feeding only shellfish to some fish can cause constipation. I just saw the other pic on MFK and it looks beyond the point of being helped. Hope he pulls through though. Good luck.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also, these guys do better in soft/acidic water, my PH is 6.6, but PH7 shouldn't be a big problem.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

where do you buy the bugs??


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I go to King Eds for meal worms and crickets. If it's too far for you, I think most pet stores who carry reptiles should have them. There's nothing wrong with feeding shellfish, just make sure to mix in some other foods regularly.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

crickets are nice,used to feed my aro with it, how much are the crickets?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I forget, but they're pretty cheap.


----------

